# Issues with final molt - Giant Asian Mantis



## Ellie (Jan 7, 2021)

My female giant Asian mantis fell during her final molt. She hadn't quite fully molted and her old skin is still attached by the end of her abdomen. How can this be fixed?

Also her wings are looking very crumbled apart from one which is straight and flat. Is this normal or a default from molting incorrectly?

Any help would be appreciated.

First time mantis owner!

Thanks


----------



## MantisMart (Jan 7, 2021)

can we see a pic?


----------



## Ellie (Jan 7, 2021)

yes! they're not the clearest because she fell near a couple of sticks.

One shows the wings, the other the old skin.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 11, 2021)

Nothing you can do about the wings. Make sure she can get around and that there are no injuries.

- MantisGirl13


----------

